# OK Broke, show yourself



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I hope you are still lurking on this forum. We miss your posting. I don't like the changes either.
But I must admit I am getting used to it. You have to remember at one time we were new to the old
forum and had to get used to it. And we did. Take it slow and get used to this new forum. I do not
believe you lost interest in S scale. All you got to do is ask if you have a question. Let us hear from you.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

My thoughts too, c'mon back Broke.
It does get easier to navigate with a little practice.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, I hope you are still lurking on this forum. We miss your posting. I don't like the changes either.
> But I must admit I am getting used to it. You have to remember at one time we were new to the old
> forum and had to get used to it. And we did. Take it slow and get used to this new forum. I do not
> believe you lost interest in S scale. All you got to do is ask if you have a question. Let us hear from you.


OK Al. You caught me! I am addicted but I didn't want to show my weakness. I still don't like this format but I am getting use to it. Thanks for thinking of me, my friend!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam glad your back starting to get use to it my self. 

Al


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome back, you will learn.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome back Broke! There is nobody that hates change worse than I do, (the you can't teach an old dog new tricks), but since it was either learn and adapt or quit, I learned and adapted. Still like that old forum better but this is what it is. The one good thing about this new format is that it is way easier to post photographs. As somebody just said, if ya don't know ask.

Kenny


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Good to know that you're okay Fred. In these crazy times when someone doesn't post for a while, it can be troublesome not knowing the reason. Stay safe.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to see you back Broke.
I missed your post as well and I don't even do S scale.
An HO guy here.

Magic


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Good to see you're still lurking Broke. 
Gary


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

It is nice to know that I have so many online friends. Thanks to all!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just glad you haven't give up on us. We're all trying to adjust to the change.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I will second that we are glad you have not totally given up on the forum.
And yes you have friends here. I have 0 train friends locally here, so all
my train friends are here on the forum. And I love trains.

Hey Broke, is garage warm enough yet to stretch the legs on your 282?
We have had some crazy weather here lately. Up in the 80s for a couple days
and back in the 30s for a couple days.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac is so correct about the weather. He's in Missouri and I am 100 miles downstate in Illinois so I think we are about 200-300 miles apart? 75 degrees this past Wednesday, high wind and the 40's and snow flurries Thursday, and now accumulating snow forecast and down into the upper 20's-low 30's for Sunday night into Monday. Real nice but at least I don't have to contend with what you have Broke. Cold garage and having to wait for a warm up like you do in Utah.

Kenny


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AFGP9 said:


> Mopac is so correct about the weather. He's in Missouri and I am 100 miles downstate in Illinois so I think we are about 200-300 miles apart? 75 degrees this past Wednesday, high wind and the 40's and snow flurries Thursday, and now accumulating snow forecast and down into the upper 20's-low 30's for Sunday night into Monday. Real nice but at least I don't have to contend with what you have Broke. Cold garage and having to wait for a warm up like you do in Utah.
> 
> Kenny


As a boy, I lived in Swansea (Bellevue IL) and went to a small one room elementary school. My ancestors helped settle Northern IL. Except for the weather, I love Illinois! Riding the train to St. Louis to see the zoo, Christmas displays or ride the Admiral on the Mississippi River, were great times! I also learned that one doesn't put their tongue on the flagpole in wintertime!!!


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

We live on a lake 80 miles west of Minneapolis, MN. 3 days ago the lake ice finally melted. It was 67 degrees; the warmest for us since last fall. Since then it been off & on snow flurries. We call it mud season right now. Nothing is green, the buds are the trees are tiny yet visible. This Forum and you guys helped me make it through the long winter. Thanx all.
Homer T.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

We live near the beach in SoCal so I cannot comment on the weather except to say today is cold, it is only 60. I used to live in Chicago and traveled to Green Bay and Minneapolis. Way too cold there.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice to have u back getting use to the forum my weathet 60 today yesterday 40s wind rain typical weather in Rhode island the saying here is if you dont like the weather wait a minute. Thake care.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyerFan said:


> We live on a lake 80 miles west of Minneapolis, MN. 3 days ago the lake ice finally melted. It was 67 degrees; the warmest for us since last fall. Since then it been off & on snow flurries. We call it mud season right now. Nothing is green, the buds are the trees are tiny yet visible. This Forum and you guys helped me make it through the long winter. Thanx all.
> Homer T.


I use to live at Ellendale ND. We wou7ld go to the "Big Smoke" Minneapolis to shop.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Good to have you back. Ran into the same problems with this new platform. But I too am getting used to it. Think forward and stay well! The change in the forms format is the least of our worries at this time. We will all get over this forum change and these new restrictions on our lives.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

hjstr6 said:


> Good to have you back. Ran into the same problems with this new platform. But I too am getting used to it. Think forward and stay well! The change in the forms format is the least of our worries at this time. We will all get over this forum change and these new restrictions on our lives.


Thanks for the kind and positive remarks. The world is constantly changing. I am reminded of the old movie, It's a Mad, Mad World.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> We live near the beach in SoCal so I cannot comment on the weather except to say today is cold, it is only 60. I used to live in Chicago and traveled to Green Bay and Minneapolis. Way too cold there.


Tom being a life time Packer fan, (I suppose you are a Bears fan), I can attest to Green Bay's weather. Even though I have a friend who used to own a heated suite box, I still had to get across that parking lot to the stadium. I was done with that 15 years ago. I have been back at the beginning of the season when it wasn't as cold a few times though. 50's are fine, just not 15 and snow like later on. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Kenny, I am from Pittsburgh, so even though it may not have been rational, I continue to be a Steelers fan. Green Bay was not quite as cold in the winter as Minneapolis.
On the earlier point Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World continues to be one of my favorite movies, I own a copy.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Kenny, I am from Pittsburgh, so even though it may not have been rational, I continue to be a Steelers fan. Green Bay was not quite as cold in the winter as Minneapolis.
> On the earlier point Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World continues to be one of my favorite movies, I own a copy.


Tom I have never been to Minneapolis. I did have to go to Mayo's in Rochester once. It was 25 below zero for the 3 days I was there. Not unheard of around here either but the thing that showed me that part of the world wasn't any where I wanted to be was when I pulled into the motel near the clinic and they had vehicle heaters like parking meters standing in front of every Holiday Inn ground floor room and more in the parking lot stalls. Some of those were a little worse for wear due to them being hit. Luckily I still had my Chevrolet Dually which had all options including a cord for the factory engine heater and a ground floor room so I was able/allowed to park up close to the building. Yes I plugged it in. 
The Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad, World couldn't be more appropriate now. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Definitely need those block heaters at that temperature.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> As a boy, I lived in Swansea (Bellevue IL) and went to a small one room elementary school. My ancestors helped settle Northern IL. Except for the weather, I love Illinois! Riding the train to St. Louis to see the zoo, Christmas displays or ride the Admiral on the Mississippi River, were great times! I also learned that one doesn't put their tongue on the flagpole in wintertime!!!



Do you mean my hometown of Belleville, Illinois? In Southern Illinois?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> Do you mean my hometown of Belleville, Illinois? In Southern Illinois?


Yes. Please excuse my mistake. As I age, I make many.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome back.

Where in Swansea did you live? I've very familiar with both Belleville and Swansea.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Where in Swansea did you live? I've very familiar with both Belleville and Swansea.


It was in 1950. I was just a little boy. I am afraid I cannot remembeer. I do remember that Sansea was very rural and I went to an one room school.


----------

